# Transport help needed from Lincoln to Rushden



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

What would you like help with? Transport
Contact/Rescue Organisation:Rushden Persian rescue/ ALUK
Do you have the rescue's permission to post this request? Yes
Do you take full responsibility for co-ordinating the transport run? Yes
(eg. ensuring that all volunteers have contact details of the rescue and others involved in the run, and know changeover times, locations, etc.)
Who legally owns the animal during transport? Rushden Persian rescue
Is Liability Insurance in place?NO
Will paperwork/documentation be passed on with the animal?Yes handover form
Are fuel costs are available? Sadly no

*****Please note, documentation MUST be available for the individual/organisation to sign to relinquish the animal and transferred to each volunteer to hand over to the receiving party. We always recommend that a copy be kept by the rescue co-ordinating the run.*****

Number of animals:7
Type/Breed:Snowshoe 
Name(s):Snowball and her 6 kittens
Sex:Female and male
Age(s):2 yrs and kittens 5 weeks
Colours: Seal, black n white
Neutered:No
Vaccinated:No
Any known medical issues:Mother has had weepy eye since being a kitten
Any known behavioural Issues:None known

Any other information:Owner is ill so needs to down size her cats, the mother snowshoe is very ran down and quite poorly so we would like her to get to rescue ASAP to get seen by a vet .
If any member requires further information about the animal(s) please contact the rescue concerned directly.

Location Start: County & Postcode Lincoln , Lincolnshire 
Location End: County & Postcode Rushden , Northamptonshire

Please note: All volunteers who offer transport must first check with their insurance company that they are insured to do so. Animal Lifeline cannot take any responsibility for members who do not.

We strongly advise volunteers not to take their own animals or young children when transporting unknown dogs.

Lincoln, UK to Rushden, UK - Google Maps

If any one can help please email me at 
[email protected] or answer the thread on our site here

View topic - Transport help needed from Lincoln to Rushden • Animal Lifeline UK

Many thanks for reading this.

Best wishes Kelly-joy and The Animal Lifeline UK team


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

This is sorted and they are now safe in rescue


----------

